# MB SL Force Pictures



## fikto (May 25, 2007)

So after constant nagging about posting pictures of this bike on the original thread, they close it down minutes after I send them in. Hmmmmmm.

Anyway, for the those in need of visual gratification, here's some shots of the new bike.


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks for the photos fitko. Found a nearby shop that only does repairs and will put together custom bikes for customers. Going to go sometime this week to drop off my wheel which has a popped spoke. Hopefully they'll be the shop I go to to get the SL Force built. Double checking my sizing tonight to make sure the 52cm is a good size for me.

Quick question, are the decals under a clear coat? I'm all about stealth and would love to remove all of them, I'd get rid of the glossiness too if I could, love matte frames.


----------



## fikto (May 25, 2007)

Yes, the decals are under the clear coat. I think it looks spartan, even with the gloss. Good luck with yours.


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

I ordered mine today, can't wait to get it.


----------



## Moto Rider (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice bike!



Fred.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

flip it.

you'll be glad you did.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's a beautiful bike. Ride report, please.


----------



## bobj (Sep 29, 2004)

Do you actually ride with your bars tilted up at that angle?


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Mine should be arriving on Monday!


----------



## fikto (May 25, 2007)

Negative. Since these pix, I've made adjustments to both the saddle and bars which are now lower than you see here.

I also swapped out the pedals and bottle cage and installed a computer. New saddle is next and I'm considering upgrading the cassette to DuraAce to bring the whole group up to speed.

One thing I may not go back to is a saddle pack. I really like not having anything hanging back there, even the small wedge I have on the other bike.

Do you know of any REALLY SMALL pack that might work without feeling bulky?


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

dcdomain said:


> Mine should be arriving on Monday!


Tuesday for mine, can't wait.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

fikto said:


> Negative. Since these pix, I've made adjustments to both the saddle and bars which are now lower than you see here.
> 
> I also swapped out the pedals and bottle cage and installed a computer. New saddle is next and I'm considering upgrading the cassette to DuraAce to bring the whole group up to speed.
> 
> ...




There was one on Performance in the clearance section 3-4 days ago for $4.37 I was going to get it but realized my money was better spent on road tubes. That might work. I would just look online and see if there are any pack. less that 200g. 

Also Your post reminded me of something that I saw today (about bike packs). Check out this Youtube link. All I have to say is... The Madone crys every time that woman rides it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFHv781qoEE


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Without a saddle bag, where do you guys keep your belongings? I always ride with my cell phone, keys, Metrocard and maybe $20.

Definitely swapping out the seat huh? I'm placing orders now for road shoes, pedals, computer, lights and anything else I think I might need for the new bike. Guess I should add a saddle to the list, but I think I would need to try them out for fitting like I do with helmets and shoes (which I've already done).

The shop that I chose to help me build it doesn't open on Mondays =[. No matter, supposed to rain Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

Metrocard almost sounds like you're New York, don't tell me mine won't be the only Force in the city?!


----------



## fikto (May 25, 2007)

The saddle is not for me. I don't like the material on it. But it's certainly light enough. Let me know how you like your Force when you after you've ridden it.


----------



## dcdomain (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't worry, I plan on switching out the frame later this year for a carbon fiber frame =T. Where do you ride usually? I haven't been too serious about riding so far this season (only 5 days, very lame). Still suffering from snowboarding withdrawal. Hoping the new bike will kick me back into it.


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

I MTB at weekends, I've bought the roadbike so I can get some exercise during the week after work. So it will be the usual road laps of the park.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

fikto said:


> Negative. Since these pix, I've made adjustments to both the saddle and bars which are now lower than you see here.
> 
> I also swapped out the pedals and bottle cage and installed a computer. New saddle is next and I'm considering upgrading the cassette to DuraAce to bring the whole group up to speed.
> 
> ...



Yes, Right now there is a sale at Performance.

http://www.performancebike.com/shop...&category_ID=&orderby=2&filterby=&searchSize=

This Link is for the small rear seat packs. Most of teh packs are under $10 I would recommend the micro wedge 45 its big and small. and only $8.


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

Got my bike, it's a very pretty looking machine. Once I've finished the build I'll post pics.


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

The bike comes very well packaged. With the front brake, front derailleur cable, front wheel, saddle + post and the stem and handlebars requiring attachment. It has an FSA Compressor top cap with the Cane Creek IS-2i headset, no star fangled nut in this carbon steerer! The only part I had to add were Ultegra 6620 pedals. Required tools were a 12mm open spanner, 4,5,6mm hex and my torque wrench. Grease for the threaded areas, anti-sieze for the seatpost and some carbon prep for the steerer. My only problem is I need a new magnet for my computer, my current one won't fit the bladed spokes!

Here it is:


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

6thElement said:


> The bike comes very well packaged.


Ohhhhh.......such memories


----------



## firepopp (May 30, 2007)

Hey...what size frame is that?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

firepopp said:


> Hey...what size frame is that?


Yea, that looks cool!


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

61cm


----------



## fikto (May 25, 2007)

It's a beautiful thing...makes me long for another!

I went and upgraded my cassette to DuraAce (for no other reason than vanity) and put on a carbon bottle cage. I have to admit that the bike looks menacing with all that black/red and carbon. 

Let me know how you like the ride.


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

I went for a couple of Specialized Rib Cage Pro Carbon:


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't swap out a perfectly good cassette... ride it. Wear it out. If you want to flush $50 in the toilet, please send me the money and I'll flush it for you!

Seriously. Anyway, I run an Ultegra cassette on an otherwise-full-Dura Ace drive train. They last longer (not as soft) and are much more bang for the buck.


----------

